# AFI Moving image essay



## abdullahshahid

Hi everyone,

Anyone have any ideas what the expectation is for the moving image essays for the AFI Directing MFA? 


Describe why you made the moving image project in #1 and the lesson(s) you learned from making it (one page maximum).
Describe why you made the moving image project in #2 and the lesson(s) you learned from making it (one page maximum).

If anyone has applied and can share their answers, that would be fantastic. Thanks!


----------

